# Ways of supporting your SOTW Forum



## Harri Rautiainen

Sometimes members recommend going to Sheetmusicplus.com to find certain piece of music. SOTW is an affiliate of the said source. If you would like to link to their home page please use:

http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/a/home.html?id=10280

If you are referring to a certain sheet music product, adding *&id=10280* to the end of the link will do the trick. This way you will be supporting the SOTW Forum by directing a sales commission to us.

There are Sheetmusicplus.com search boxes and product links on the SOTW article pages .

Also a listing of the best selling Sheet Music Sax products.

Sheetmusicplus.com has now a 20% off sale going on for Woodwind sheet music items.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## retromom

Harri,
Does the same type commission apply if we use the links for books on your book review page?
Thanks


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

retromom said:


> Harri,
> Does the same type commission apply if we use the links for books on your book review page?
> Thanks


Yes, it does.
Please visit Amazon.com

Also study the best selling sax/jazz books.

The mere clicking of Google links on Sax on the Web pages brings in dimes and sometimes quarters, but they all add up.

Thanks for your question retromom,


----------

